# Very Nice Spaceliner On Ebay!



## scrubbinrims (May 19, 2013)

I just listed an early (64-65) Sears Spaceliner on ebay this evening which can be seen at the below link.
From one collector to another...it is a killer bike and the price is not out of this stratosphere.
Chris

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Space...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f25583bb3


----------



## wspeid (May 20, 2013)

Calling J.D.!


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2013)

Nice bike Chris.
Should be some great interest in this one....nice condition chromed example.
Good luck on the auction.


----------



## babyjesus (May 20, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I just listed an early (64-65) Sears Spaceliner on ebay this evening which can be seen at the below link.
> From one collector to another...it is a killer bike and the price is not out of this stratosphere.
> Chris
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Space...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f25583bb3




Beautiful Spaceliner!


----------



## BrentP (May 23, 2013)

Did you get it sold?  I notice the auction was terminated prematurely.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 23, 2013)

This bicycle is no longer available for sale as it had been on ebay for almost 3 days without bids and having a buy it now option.
I was confident with the amount of watchers, it was going to get action, but nobody had money on it (mostly from my auction design) at the time of my decision.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Sped Man (May 23, 2013)

Nice example of a Sears Spaceliner Chris. It is also the most expensive one I have seen on Ebay. The typically sell for under $300. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 23, 2013)

Thanks...I think.
I did my research from previous listings and discussion on this site and although there is never an apples to apple comparison and duplicate circumstances, this bicycle was priced fairly at the 500.00 entry point up to 700.00 buy it now.
I'll say it again, the condition of this bicycle is outstanding and with the tail light added (and it's only a matter of time before I procure that to complete it), one of the best in the hobby.
Agree or disagree is your choice, but is this not the "topflight" model of the space bicycle era?
Chris


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2013)

As you can imagine Chris, I was one of the watchers. Not a buyer but, was interested in how it would pan out.
Sorry to hear it didnt sell.
It surely would have raised the optimistic value on mine that I have.
Given the season and the sellers market on these, now highly collectable middleweights and this being prime example, I was hoping to see great rewards for you my friend.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Springer Tom (May 23, 2013)

Fair price on the bike, Chris. Less than $300?????? Only if it was a roach.......


----------



## BrentP (May 23, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Nice example of a Sears Spaceliner Chris. It is also the most expensive one I have seen on Ebay. The typically sell for under $300. Correct me if I am wrong.




I paid over $500 for mine on eBay just over a year ago.  At the time I had missed out on several others that sold for more than that.  My observation has been that the prices CABE members are willing to pay are substantially less than what the market will pay on eBay in many cases.


----------



## BrentP (May 23, 2013)

Springer Tom said:


> Fair price on the bike, Chris. Less than $300?????? Only if it was a roach.......View attachment 97668




Those saddlebags on your Spaceliner are awesome, Tom!!!  Are they vintage or did you pick them up somewhere, new?


----------



## Anthemavm (May 24, 2013)

Very nice, if you put up for sale hit me up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Springer Tom (May 24, 2013)

BrentP said:


> Those saddlebags on your Spaceliner are awesome, Tom!!!  Are they vintage or did you pick them up somewhere, new?



They are vintage. They were a gift but I believe they were on ebay......


----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2013)

*Added bling....ahhhhhhhhh.... love it!*

Is that a Delta Rocket Jet headlight on the handlebars?


----------



## Sped Man (May 25, 2013)

Guys I hate to break your bubbles but I just got this bad boy at a garage sale for way under $100. I found the ad in Craigslist. The owner listed this item among the things he had for sale. The chrome needs a wee bit of cleaning. It also needs a new rear white wall tire, two decals, and some fresh batteries.  Other than that it will make for a great beater bike


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 25, 2013)

You've got a funny definition of the term "beater." I wish my beaters were in that shape. I wish my good bikes were in that shape.


----------



## BrentP (May 25, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Guys I hate to break your bubbles but I just got this bad boy at a garage sale for way under $100.




Somebody arrest that guy... he stole that bike.


----------



## Sped Man (May 25, 2013)

BrentP said:


> Somebody arrest that guy... he stole that bike.




BrentP you made my pop come out of my nose! That was funny!


----------



## jd56 (May 25, 2013)

Its good to see there others like Wayne that can find a great deal on a Spaceliner.
And yes bubbles are designed to be broken.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

